# Pa. Opener 2021 Rifle Season



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck to everyone out there today and stay safe…hope to read some reports and pics…


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish Ohio would start the gun season on the weekend and end at the end of the following week end as it does..... 2 extra days for people that work and can't afford time off during the week , especially the first days before the deer realize it's that time of year again to go to the safe places in the past (the ones that survived anyway)


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Hopefully they will start that…the opener in Pa. is all brand new with even adding a Sunday to hunt deer and one I believe was added for bear season…at least here in Ohio we have Sunday hunting…


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

For me being retired and have my own , it really doesn't matter , been watching a few up till now with the few sits with the xbow , but now its time for meat in the freezer with way more longer opportunities then the bow..... good luck to all and please stay safe 
For me it's 1 shot and 1 dead deer (I wait for that right shot to make)


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> I wish Ohio would start the gun season on the weekend and end at the end of the following week end as it does..... 2 extra days for people that work and can't afford time off during the week , especially the first days before the deer realize it's that time of year again to go to the safe places in the past (the ones that survived anyway)


They already added extra days to muzzleloader season and the extra gun weekend years ago. Shorter gun seasons than most states is why Ohio has the deer it does. 


Good luck to everyone running the mountains of PA today


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Good luck to everyone out there today and stay safe…hope to read some reports and pics…


+2 on wishing all those hunting PA opener best of luck.



DHower08 said:


> They already added extra days to muzzleloader season...


???
Ohio's ridiculously short 4 day muzzleloader season time length has always been...and still is a joke...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Ohio's ridiculous short muzzleloader season time length has always been...and still is a joke...


4 days now. Sure it's not long but it's plenty of time to get it done with a gun generally especially late season when the focus is 100% on food. Plus when we use to get true winters here in Ohio most guys wouldnt go out in it anyways. That's my favorite time of year to hunt when it's so cold that after you stand in a spot for 15 minutes your boots start to freeze to the ground.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

My pa opener didnt hardly see any deer in a 10 hour sit for me and a youth but this will do at least until next saturday !


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw a doe with two yearlings yesterday. Let them pass. Went out this morning and shot 2 doe. Still have my buck tag to fill.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

0utwest said:


> My pa opener didnt hardly see any deer in a 10 hour sit for me and a youth but this will do at least until next saturday !
> View attachment 479451
> View attachment 479452


What county…very nice buck…


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

My uncles neighbor got this stud yesterday, Cambria county.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

joekacz said:


> What county…very nice buck…


Norh Western part of Crawford County area 1B and there are some nice deer over there thats for sure and saw 2 dandys at the deer processor that the kid i took seen and cant wait to go back .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

0utwest said:


> Norh Western part of Crawford County area 1B and there are some nice deer over there thats for sure and saw 2 dandys at the deer processor that the kid i took seen and cant wait to go back .


Must be them Ashtabula bucks crossing the state line…Lol lol…nice buck and good luck with your mentee next weekend…


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

joekacz said:


> Must be them Ashtabula bucks crossing the state line…Lol lol…nice buck and good luck with your mentee next weekend…


Thank you !


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Well i went back to penn. last saturday without my mentee as he had wrestling practice . What a bummer because had 3 antlerless deer within 50 yds and took one so now i am tagged out . Sure hope the weather will cooperate this saturday because this is his last chance in penn. and he really wants to score after missing a buck on opening day .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How long is gun season in PA?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Muddy said:


> How long is gun season in PA?


We get 1 week early muzzleloader for doe.

We get 2 weeks including 3 Saturdays and a Sunday for deer riffle. 

We get a month of flintlock after Christmas. 

We also get 6 weeks late doe riffle in select area's after Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Also youth and senior hunters with a doe tag get the last 3 days of the early muzzeloader to use a high power rifle if they choose to take there doe then .


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Well me and my mentee made it over to our spot in Crawford county during a downpour and wind and put up a tree umbrella and within 30 minutes the rain let up . Around 9 am here comes 6-7 does slowly moving thru the woods about 100 yards away told him take your time the wind is in our favor and pick one out and put it right behind the shoulder , He chose the last one and touched off the .243 made a good hit and let him blood trail it to about the 100yds it made .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Really happy for you guys…especially with the weather you had to deal with…Congrats!!


----------

